# AOC 24G2 Lautstärke einstellen



## phoenix-2305 (14. März 2020)

*AOC 24G2 Lautstärke einstellen*

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe eine Playstation per HDMI an diesen Monitor angeschlossen und schaffe es einfach nicht die Lautstärke der integrierten Lautsprecher einzustellen.

Das muss doch irgendwie gehen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. März 2020)

*AW: AOC 24G2 Lautstärke einstellen*

Ich nehme mal an es handelt sich um den 24G2U oder?
Dann im OSD unter "OSD Setup" den "Volume"-Regler einstellen!

Eigentlich genauso wie es im Handbuch des Monitors beschrieben ist


----------

